# How to clean poison oak of dogs?



## toytech64 (Mar 19, 2004)

Does any one know how to clean poison oak of dogs short of giving them a bath everytime? If i give my dog a bath it clean the flee and tick medicne off too.

Thanks


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

The urishol in poison oak and ivy is an oil, you will probably not find any better way to get it out of their fur other than good old warm soapy water. There are flea and tick treatments that don't wash off in the bath, Frontline plus is one of them.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Tecnu works well for me and Ive heard of people using it on dogs. google tecnu


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

I used to suffer intensely from poison oak/ivy until I started washing with Dawn dish soap after rides. It has stopped the problem 98%. I will still get a few small rashes here and there.


----------



## rider151 (Apr 30, 2007)

+1 for Tecnu. Straight from their site:Tecnu-pets: "Dogs, cats, horses and other furry pets can become contaminated by urushiol oil and can transfer poison oil to owners without being affected themselves. Saturate a cloth with Tecnu and wipe down the pet's coat. Then follow with a pet shampoo and water bath."

Depending on your dogs coat I would guess that you could skip the full bath afterwards and just run a damp rag over its coat to remove it......


Also check out Zanfel (not for animal use). Had great luck with both.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Use a leash! 

Oh... er... 

I guess you have to use soap now, fyi that oil last for like 8 years so keep the dog away from anything. When you do wash the dog, be very through(it's fur protected it but you are now redistributing the oil in solution onto it's skin and if not rinsed off properly it's bad news) and use rubber gloves then wash yourself after also... careful not to get any oil in your eyes and don't use really steamy hot water.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

_of dogs_, as in "I want to rid my poison oak of dogs", or _off of dogs_, as in, "I would like to quell the effects of poison oak on my dog"


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

toytech64 said:


> Does any one know how to clean poison oak of dogs short of giving them a bath everytime?


You don't need to give the poison oak a bath if you want to cleanse it of dogs. I would suggest trying to chase the dogs from the poison oak or perhaps try scaring the dogs from the poison oak. Try to make sure you don't get too much poison oak on yourself in the process, that stuff itches!

I don't get why you would worry about what the poison oak had in it but I guess everyone has their thing. :skep:

(Sorry, I couldn't help myself. :thumbsup: )


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

i know bleach works extremely well for poison ivy on humans. I would say its worth a shot to try on poison oak on a dog


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

toytech64 said:


> Does any one know how to clean poison oak of dogs short of giving them a bath everytime? If i give my dog a bath it clean the flee and tick medicne off too.
> 
> Thanks


what kind of crappy flea/tick treatments do you give? hartz junk from wal-mart? there are better products out there. given that dogs like to jump in creeks to swim on hot days, wouldn't it make sense to use a product that doesn't wash off?

I use comfortis (pill) for fleas on my dogs. I don't keep a tick treatment on them 24/7, but in the summer months when they're out in the woods, I give them frontline plus for the ticks.

Tecnu is the best product on the market for removing the resins of the plants from the _Toxicodendron_ genus (poison ivy, oak, sumac). But, bathing the dog is definitely going to be cheaper...and the dog will smell better for it.


----------

